# xero xsr-2



## riceblast (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi - hope someone can help me. I recently purchased a 2004 OCR-elite with Xero XSR-2 wheels. I am trying to find some info on these wheels as I am thinking of upgrading. Can anyone tell me how much they weigh and whether upgrading to Xero xr-1 is worthwhile? Are the xr1 the same as Neuvation R28sl??

Many thanks!!


----------

